# The Confessions of BTK



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Did anyone watch that last night on _Dateline_? This guy could've got away with murder, but he thought that he was smarter than the police.
The dumbest thing he did was: ask a question about if a computer disk can be traced. He asked this to the police and the police said, "no"; he then sent his disk to a news station in Kansas and guess what, they caught him.
I never heard of BTK until earlier this year. His reign of terror began back in '73. He killed 10 people in a thirty year peroid.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I did hear about this guy, my father was talking about him a few weeks ago. But I saw some of this mess on TV. And strangely enough, this is something that hasn't been done on this scale before- someone using a person's fear or trusting of a police officer / security guard to enter women's homes. This type of thing makes me furious. I know personally that if I had known any of the victims, I would probably have dedicated my life to making this son of a bitch either fry in a court or jail, or killed him. Because if I had had that notion, nothing in the world would've stopped me.

Well, at least something like this shatters massive public illusion that you're ever safe at home with locked doors and bolted windows. And shines light on a growing problem- confidence criminals. There are many reasons for people to be a part of a neighborhood watch, not just for theft crimes or gang elements. Neighborhood watch should also be there as a support system to let everyone know they are equally protected in cases of emergency. In this specific case, people in the same neighborhood should really know-well the police officers who serve in their town and report strange people in their neighborhood.

It's hard for a lot of people to feel safe after something like this.


----------

